#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче "Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья"

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Открытый мир" вышла новая книга: *Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче. "Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья. Как изменить жизнь к лучшему. Практическое руководство"*

Перевод с английского: лама Сонам Дордже

М.: Открытый мир, 2009
Формат: 60 x 84 1/16
Тираж: 3000 экз.
368 стр., мягкий переплет 

В своей книге известный тибетский мастер Мингьюр Ринпоче, объединяя древнюю мудрость буддизма с последними открытиями западной науки, показывает, как можно жить более здоровой и счастливой жизнью при помощи медитации.

Ринпоче был лично выбран Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой для участия в медицинских исследованиях эффектов медитации в Вейсмановской лаборатории нейрофизиологии и функционирования мозга Университета Висконсина.



Заказать: http://dharma.ru/details/541

----------

Aion (17.06.2009), Galina (11.01.2009), Аминадав (01.05.2009), Влад. (15.11.2014), Вова Л. (01.05.2009), Говинда (10.08.2015), Игорь Ю (14.08.2012), Норбу (11.01.2009), Шавырин (11.01.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Передача (англ) о нейропластичности, где как раз показывают проведение исследований с Мингюром Ринпоче. Часть 1, дальше по ссылкам.

----------

Gaza (02.07.2009), Аминадав (01.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Сейчас читаю английскую версию этой книги "The Joy of Living: Unlocking the Secret and Science of Happiness". Это одна из лучших книг, которые я вообще когда-либо читал в своей жизни. Настоятельно всем рекомендую (а я-то поначалу как-то не особо верил, когда мне ее хвалили  :Smilie: ).

----------

Тао (14.08.2012), Эделизи (13.11.2014)

----------


## Юрий К.

Чем она вам так нравится?

----------


## Светланка

> Передача (англ) о нейропластичности, где как раз показывают проведение исследований с Мингюром Ринпоче. Часть 1, дальше по ссылкам.


Там ничего не показывают, одна реклама идеи... Вначале только мимоходом показали как во время медитации на сострадание у ринпоче гамма-волны были, но лично мне это вообще ни о чем не говорит, а пояснять что в этом такого они не стали. А остальное реклама.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Книга пользуется большой популярностью.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Там ничего не показывают, одна реклама идеи... Вначале только мимоходом показали как во время медитации на сострадание у ринпоче гамма-волны были, но лично мне это вообще ни о чем не говорит, а пояснять что в этом такого они не стали. А остальное реклама.


ну можно немного ознакомиться с тем, что такое нейропластичность.

----------


## Светланка

Познакомиться можно, просто разочаровало, ожидала чего-нибудь интересного увидеть. Надеюсь, в книге оно будет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Познакомиться можно, просто разочаровало, ожидала чего-нибудь интересного увидеть. Надеюсь, в книге оно будет.


Лично мне передача показалась интересной.

----------


## Osh

Книгу перепечатали. Снова можно найти в продаже  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2012)

----------


## Osh

Похоже, весь тираж что продавался через онлайн магазины опять раскупили. На спрашивают, где можно купить книгу в Петербурге? Может быть кто видел её недавно в обычном книжном магазине?

----------


## Aion

> Может быть кто видел её недавно в обычном книжном магазине?


Недавно видел (в Омске). А электронная версия Вас не устроит?

----------


## Wyrd

Aion, меня устроит... )

----------


## Aion

Вот.

----------

Aliona (14.08.2012), Osh (14.08.2012), Wyrd (13.08.2012), Мария Дролма (11.08.2015), Эделизи (13.11.2014)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Чем она вам так нравится?


Нравится - личностью автора - неординарной судьбы человек, ссылками не конкретные нейро-физиологические механизмы. Незанудно написана.

----------

Liza Lyolina (14.08.2012), Osh (14.08.2012)

----------


## Osh

> Недавно видел (в Омске). А электронная версия Вас не устроит?


Спрашивали именно про покупку бумажной книги в Питере.

Если кого-то вдруг заинтересует, в сентябре в Москве будет видео-семинар (Ринпоче в трёхлетнем ретрите, сам присутствовать не может)
Подробнее:http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20396

----------


## Osh

Бумажная книга вновь переиздана, скоро будет продаваться в магазинах.


Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче 
«Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья. Как изменить жизнь к лучшему. Практическое руководство»

В своей книге, известный тибетский мастер Мингьюр Ринпоче, объединяя древнюю мудрость буддизма с последними открытиями западной науки, показывает, как вы можете жить более здоровой и счастливой жизнью при помощи медитации. 
Нам всем хочется знать, как испытывать больше радости и удовлетворения в повседневной жизни. Одни из нас в этом поиске обращаются к достижениям современной науки, медицине, исследованиям роли гормонов, сканированию мозга, тогда как другие выбирают религию и духовную практику. Но разве эти два подхода действительно являются взаимоисключающими? 
Недавнее исследование воздействия медитации на человеческий мозг показало, что во время сеанса медитации, у основного испытуемого нейронная активность в зоне мозга, связанной с ощущением счастья, увеличивалась на 700%! Этим испытуемым был всемирно известный буддийский лама и монах Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче, лично выбранный Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой для участия в медицинских исследованиях эффектов медитации в Вейсмановской Лаборатории нейрофизиологии и функционирования мозга Университета Висконсина. Позже, издания Time и National Geographic окрестили Ринпоче «самым счастливым человеком на земле». 
Мингьюр Ринпоче, в присущей ему живой, непосредственной и одновременно поучительной манере, знакомит нас с поистине революционными медитативными техниками, способными вызвать положительные перемены в наших умах и телах, изменив к лучшему нашу жизнь. Он также предлагает научное объяснение того, почему медитация способна привести нас к достижению глубокой внутренней умиротворённости и непреходящего счастья полного просветления. 

«В этой книге заключена подлинная мудрость. Ясная и свежая… Обязательно прочтите её».
Ричард Гир 

М.: Ориенталия, 2014
Серия «Самадхи»
ISBN 978-5-91994-064-7
Формат 60х84/16
Объем: 364 стр.
Тираж 1500 экз.

----------


## Osh

Сейчас можно купить электронную книгу в версии издательства, поддержав тем самым распространение книг полезных обществу. 
Небольшой список мест, где можно приобрести бумажную версию есть тут.

----------

Фил (10.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.08.2015)

----------

